# Scruffts - Family Crossbreed Dog of the Year



## lurchers (Mar 17, 2011)

Is your crossbreed the next Scruffts Family Crossbreed Dog of the Year?

Scruffts is the nations favourite crossbreed competition and is a great way to enjoy time with your dog and family. A crossbreed is a dog of mixed blood, whose parents are of two different breeds, or a mixture of several breeds.

The Kennel Club is co-ordinating Scruffts heats throughout the UK in 2011. The winners from each heat will be invited to Discover Dogs 2011 in November for the Grand Final in the Main Ring.

For more information on the heats visit: Scruffts | Discover Dogs presented by the Kennel Club


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

The heats that are listed in that link, would anyone happen to know if they are all the heats taking place or if there are going to be anymore organised as there currently isn't one taking place in Hertfordshire?


----------

